# I hate my nationality/country



## hnstlylonelyaf (Feb 11, 2014)

I won't state where I'm from for unspecified reasons and I would really appreciate it if nobody tries to guess. I would elaborate with detail the specific reasons why I hate my country, but it's an extremely long story. Basically, I have deep hatred/a strong dislike with almost everything that has to do with my country (a VERY strong emphasis on the language, which I don't speak with anybody else besides my family, then the culture, the greedy government, economic gap, traffic congestion, poor transportation system, the narrow minded, bigoted people, etc. I could go on and on) except maybe the food (which I can probably eat elsewhere because I'm sure that there are an abundant number of restaurants in other countries that serve my country's food) and a few of the tourist attractions. I would renounce my citizenship if I could except my parents don't have the money to move elsewhere, but I am probably going to do it after university. Everybody acts like it's the biggest sin of all to hate one's country, and I'm sorry if this makes me sound like a horrible person but this is how I feel. 

To make things worse, my parents are sending me to a university abroad where a sizable number of International students are people from my country, and most of them probably wear their love of their country on their sleeve and they're all going to label me a traitor. SMH


----------



## bluecrime (Jan 27, 2013)

Fair enough. Patriotism is a bit stupid anyway. What country would you want to live in?


----------



## hnstlylonelyaf (Feb 11, 2014)

bluecrime said:


> Fair enough. Patriotism is a bit stupid anyway. What country would you want to live in?


My first choice would be either Canada or France, then Australia, then Hong Kong


----------



## Bobby1 (Jul 5, 2014)

These are complex issues. You can tell people "I got too many good things to think about to worry about all that". There's usually a few decent people everywhere to hang out with.


----------



## therealbleach (Jan 11, 2013)

is it china?


----------



## hnstlylonelyaf (Feb 11, 2014)

therealbleach said:


> is it china?


No


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

Just remember that it's a temporary thing. When you start making money, you can take whatever steps you need to in order to move out of the country.

I have a hate/love relationship (mostly "dislike") with where I live (U.S) and would probably move to Canada asap if I had the money.


----------



## Berzerker (Jun 10, 2014)

I'd rather hate my country than be a hyper-patriot with flags waving everywhere who thinks my country's the #1 in the entire universe despite all evidence to the contrary.

Consider yourself liberated. Don't drop out of school like I did. Work as hard as you can at University, you made it that far! If you need support, you're here and we're here for you.


----------



## prettyful (Mar 14, 2013)

I'm guessing your from Germany.


----------



## hnstlylonelyaf (Feb 11, 2014)

prettyful said:


> I'm guessing your from Germany.


wrong. You know what? If someone does guess it right eventually, I'll still say that it's wrong.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

I feel same way but not necessarily hate, more like dislike. I was born in America and i like to live the American lifestyles.


----------



## chaosherz (May 15, 2011)

That's really interesting. I know a lot of people often complain about the country they live in for various reasons, especially people with SA who complain about living in the West, with our exaltation of extroverts and individual achievement over modesty and collectivist values as in some other places.

When reading your post it does make me think you are living in an Asian country, but I guess there is no point trying to guess as you are not willing to tell us which country it is you live in. I mean if you did, we could maybe try and point out the positives of your country but oh well. I don't really know what you want from us, just to vent I guess? 

Without knowing which country you live in, I can't really give any specific advice, so all I will say is, every country has its pros and cons. Try to focus on the pros and don't try and run away from the problem. I have lived and travelled overseas and I thought I could run away from my SA in a different country and culture, but wherever you go, there you are. At least when it comes to SA, the problem is within you, not so much as a result of where you live.


----------



## Lone Drifter (Jul 10, 2014)

Kinda funny how everyone is assuming Asia when my first guess was the USA.


----------



## therealbleach (Jan 11, 2013)

Lone Drifter said:


> Kinda funny how everyone is assuming Asia when my first guess was the USA.


 he said he only speaks the language with his family, I can't imagine anyone doing that in America or why anyone who hates English would be on this forum and want to move to Australia or Canada.

on second thought its probably a Latin American country, they're all hypernationalistic and usually for no good reason.


----------



## Lone Drifter (Jul 10, 2014)

"_I'm sure that there are an abundant number of restaurants in other countries that serve my country's food_"

That to me suggests the country he is resident in may not be his national country. This is all good fun though, love a good riddle!


----------



## Fahad (Aug 27, 2013)

are you second generation ? Or you migrated with your parents at very young age ? Coz that changes the way you look at the issue.

It depends where you were born and grew up. Some people come to a country at young age and so they develop "dislike" feelings towards their country of origin. Probobly because they start comparing between both environments, so they developed this reaction as a result.


----------



## CrayCray (Aug 11, 2014)

Middle east ?


----------



## Live Through This (Aug 24, 2014)

I love that this post partly became a guessing game though the OP specifically asked for that not to happen.


----------



## Nms563 (Apr 15, 2013)

It's the US. I'm almost positive. Because I'm American and feel exactly the same way, and I know a lot of Americans who do as well. I think it's more common than OP thinks and they shouldn't feel ashamed about expressing how they feel, no matter how much backlash they may get for it. You shouldn't be crucified for having an opinion.


----------



## Live Through This (Aug 24, 2014)

Nms563 said:


> It's the US. I'm almost positive. Because I'm American and feel exactly the same way, and I know a lot of Americans who do as well. I think it's more common than OP thinks and they shouldn't feel ashamed about expressing how they feel, no matter how much backlash they may get for it. You shouldn't be crucified for having an opinion.





hnstlylonelyaf said:


> (a VERY strong emphasis on the language, which I don't speak with anybody else besides my family,


Nope.


----------



## CrayCray (Aug 11, 2014)

Lets play a game , give us clue to where ur from and we will try and guess it ))


----------



## Nms563 (Apr 15, 2013)

Live Through This said:


> Nope.


Ahh didn't see that! Now I'm totally mind-****ed. :blank


----------



## Hazelg (Aug 9, 2014)

The answer to the guessing game is in his first step thread. Not sure what to say. You are not living there any more, So you can move to another country, maybe gain another citizenship, (if you can) and you can forget your native Asian country. 

I think you don't like your nationality, because you are not like them at all. That is fine. But you just learn to live with it. If at your future uni, you don't wanna talk to I.....people, don't do it, get friends from other nationalities, incluiding people from your current country.


----------



## therealbleach (Jan 11, 2013)

can anyone cure SA by simply moving their environment? I don't know but I am skeptical that this is possible


----------



## therealbleach (Jan 11, 2013)

W A N D E R L U S T said:


> Oh come on, don't stereotype the people like that. You sound like my sister. I'm pretty sure if she was any other race, she would be considered EXTREMELY racist.


 are you Chinese?


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

California.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Maybe the keypoint in the description is ''food''. What kind of cuisine can be found almost anywhere around the Globe? Chinese, Italian, Japanese, Thai, Korean, Indian, what else? Maybe Mexican in North America, especially. I suspect he is from a ''crowded'' country. He mentioned a ''big economic gap''. So, a relatively poor country, a country dominated by a few very rich people(a big gap between social classes) or both of them. What strikes me is the fact his English is very good and he said he only speaks his native language with his family. So, is he abroad? Has his family emigrated? Is he from Hong Kong, Singapore, or something like that?

Greedy government, traffic congestion, poor transportation system are too vague. Those are found in many countries and are very subjective(they mean different things to different people).

It's surely not located in the Southern Hemisphere.


----------



## therealbleach (Jan 11, 2013)

he's from an Asian country and lives in a different Asian country, he said it in a different thread.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Nms563 said:


> Ahh didn't see that! Now I'm totally mind-****ed. :blank


A lot of people who aren't American dislike their home country too lol.

edit: I love how people are still trying to guess the op's country even though he specifically asked people not to. :lol



therealbleach said:


> can anyone cure SA by simply moving their environment? I don't know but I am skeptical that this is possible


Moving in general can get you out of your current mental state, if you combine that with changing your behaviours you can get a lot better. I did for a while, but you have to keep up with it because the moment you slip it's all undone, so not cured so much as 'put on hold' it was more like 60% improvement for me too, not 100%


----------



## Nilufar (Jan 17, 2014)

therealbleach said:


> can anyone cure SA by simply moving their environment? I don't know but I am skeptical that this is possible


No, it can't. I confirm it after having lived abroad for one year. Nothing will change about your anxiety or social life. Maybe your life will be more adventurous and you will be less bored because you will be discovering new things but don't expect your life turning upside down after moving to another country.


----------



## yDaniel98 (Mar 29, 2016)

*Same Here*

It's pretty much the same situation for me; except it's worst. I don't even like the food and my anxiety makes absolutely everything 10 times more horrible.

Yesterday I went to see Batman v Superman, to my surprise it was in Spanish (the movies here are usually in english but with subtitles)... After I got back I locked my self in my closet and panicked. I ended up ripping my id and throwing it in the toilet.

I am 16.


----------



## Depo (Jan 30, 2015)

yDaniel98 said:


> It's pretty much the same situation for me; except it's worst. I don't even like the food and my anxiety makes absolutely everything 10 times more horrible.
> 
> Yesterday I went to see Batman v Superman, to my surprise it was in Spanish (the movies here are usually in english but with subtitles)... After I got back I locked my self in my closet and panicked. I ended up ripping my id and throwing it in the toilet.
> 
> I am 16.


Are you from Guatemala? El Salvador? :serious:


----------



## Fangirl96 (Apr 13, 2015)

Same. I've never really felt like i belong in my country. It's hard to explain, but yeah. Just hate it. I wanna move abroad so badly.


----------



## Ophc39i (Oct 19, 2015)

I used to feel exactly the same way as you, but when I took a closer look it was mostly because of my family, they are so narrow minded and traditional and judgemental, and they tried to force their values on me all the way... so I grew up to hate the country where I was born, because for me my family was a typical example of my people...
My family would force me to pray (I am atheist) and be very cruel to me and I was put into a stupid traditional school, so my hate towards the people I was surrounded with grew every second until once I just decided to escape my country. I bought a tickets to a different country across the globe and stayed there illegal because I basically had no other options. I was never considering going back or seeing my family ever again, but then the circumstances brought me back to my country some 10 years later.
Now I feel OK here, I choose the people I want to socialize with and I exclude anyone who is like my family from my social interactions. Actually there are a lot of different people in my country and there are a lot of people that I have some common ground with, I just happened to be surrounded by arscholes and crazy traditionalists as a child, it was unlucky I never got to know nice people back then.


----------

